# Spotify Comes to TiVo Premiere



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

TiVo Brings Spotify to TiVo Premiere Boxes

SAN JOSE, CA -- (Marketwire) -- 12/18/12 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ:
TIVO), the creator of and a leader in advanced television services
including digital video recorders (DVRs), today announced the
availability of leading music streaming service Spotify for its TiVo
Premiere boxes in the US. The introduction of Spotify to the host of
applications offered through TiVo is the latest example of the
company's efforts to deliver a complete, customizable entertainment
experience, from television to movies to music, in one box.

"TiVo is continuing to revolutionize the way people consume
entertainment content, and not just television programming," said
Tara Maitra, SVP and general manager of content & media sales at TiVo
Inc. "By providing access to Spotify on TiVo, customers are able to
experience their music and playlists through the best sound system in
their house, as opposed to just their phone or PC, and through the
convenience of one remote."

On TiVo, consumers can sign-in with an existing Spotify Premium
account ($9.99/month) to seamlessly and immediately enjoy their
current playlists through their television. Once the Spotify app is
launched on TiVo, users simply enter their username and password to
begin enjoying music. It will allow TiVo owners to stream music
through their home theater system, as well as browse playlists,
albums and artists, and search for related artists using the TiVo
remote control.

"Integrating Spotify with the TiVo interface brings a more seamless
user experience to Spotify fans, and introduces TiVo fans to a new
way to listen to millions of songs for free," said Pascal de Mul,
Global Head of Hardware partnerships, Spotify. "Through this, users
will be able to stream their playlists through their TiVo and home
theater sound system and share their music with friends."

Spotify joins TiVo's current musical lineup of Pandora, Rhapsody,
Live365, Music Choice and songs connected from a PC or Mac music
library*. The Spotify app is expected to begin rolling out to
customers in the next 24 hours and TiVo customers will find it in the
Music & Photos menu.

To learn more about Spotify on TiVo or to sign up for a free, 30-day
trial of Spotify Premium, visit www.spotify.com/tivo.

* To stream songs connected from a PC or Mac, you will need TiVo
Desktop software for PC or TiVo Desktop software for Mac. TiVo
Desktop software is not required to use Spotify, Pandora, Rhapsody,
Live365 or Music Choice.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Another link on the story http://thenextweb.com/us/2012/12/18/spotify-lands-on-tivo-premiere-boxes-in-the-us-joining-the-likes-of-pandora-and-rhapsody/ indicating the app should appear on TiVo Premiere boxes within a day


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

But we still can't get Android support on the Stream, and who knows what the story on the Mini is.

TiVo, PLEASE TAKE MY MONEY. I want to buy things from you. Seriously guys, prioritize this stuff. Finish one thing before starting another.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I seriously doubt Tivo wrote the Spotifiy app.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> I seriously doubt Tivo wrote the Spotifiy app.


And seeing the problems people have with both the Netflix and Youtube apps, Tivo probably didn't even varify that it works properly.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Those apps work just fine for me.


----------



## the1jon (Aug 6, 2003)

I just forced a call and got the app. Seems to work fine, just a little slow. However, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to turn on shuffle for playlists!


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

can you play the Spotify radio section like on the desktop?


----------



## sicariis (Jul 27, 2012)

I just tried to login with my free spotify account and it doesn't let you in, saying it requires a premium account. So looks like no radio support, but 30 day free trial is good. I had been debating between Spotify and Rdio, but having Spotify on Tivo I think just won me over.


----------



## beartrash (Sep 4, 2004)

The new Spotify app is VERY slow to respond and doesn't support the Tivo slide remote keyboard.

Also, I'm unable to play my "Starred" playlist or view any songs in it.

it's great to have Spotify available on the Tivo, but the implementation is very un Tivo like and isn't much like any of the other Spotify clients.


----------



## beartrash (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm unable to find the radio functionality in the Tivo Spotify client.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Well i hope it works better than rhapsody,but it sounds like its off to a slow start.I'll take a wait and see attitude before trying it, I'm tired of rhaposdy not working as it should (error v301)!!!!!!!!


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

beartrash said:


> The new Spotify app is VERY slow to respond and doesn't support the Tivo slide remote keyboard.
> 
> Also, I'm unable to played my "Starred" playlist or view any songs in it.
> 
> it's great to have Spotify available on the Tivo, but the implementation is very un Tivo like and isn't much like any of the other Spotify clients.


It also doesn't support the tivo iPhone or iPad keyboard. Other remote functions seem to work though

Yes. Very slow.

It's ok to play a existing playlist

For browsing and exploring its complete junk. When will these manufacturers learn.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

celtic pride said:


> Well i hope it works better than rhapsody,but it sounds like its off to a slow start.I'll take a wait and see attitude before trying it, I'm tired of rhaposdy not working as it should (error v301)!!!!!!!!


Hmm. I've not had any issues with rhapsody on my basic premiere


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I am SHOCKED to hear that this Spotify app has limited functionality, just like the Stream. 

::sarcasm::


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

sicariis said:


> I just tried to login with my free spotify account and it doesn't let you in, saying it requires a premium account. So looks like no radio support, but 30 day free trial is good. I had been debating between Spotify and Rdio, but having Spotify on Tivo I think just won me over.


I was just looking at Spotify's web site and they indicate the free and unlimited accounts are only available via a computer. The Premium account ($10/mo) shows it is available on everything.

So unless they are lying the restriction is a Spotify thing not a TiVo thing. The same as Hulu requiring a Hulu+ account. The $10/mo seems a little out of line considering what Hulu+ or Netflix charge and the fact that Pandora is free.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

My biggest disappointment with the Spotify-TiVo app is there's no way to shuffle the songs in your playlist. Isn't that just a basic music player function? How could they leave that out?


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

> "Integrating Spotify with the TiVo interface brings a more seamless
> user experience to Spotify fans, and introduces TiVo fans to a new
> way to listen to millions of songs for free," said Pascal de Mul,
> Global Head of Hardware partnerships, Spotify.


Listen for free? Since when is $9.99/month considered free???


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

machpost said:


> Listen for free? Since when is $9.99/month considered free???


Either they thought the Free tier was included or someone didn't proof read the press release. Either way it's sloppy.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Or they felt that the app was free or that the additional functionality for the premium account was free.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

beartrash said:


> The new Spotify app is VERY slow to respond and doesn't support the Tivo slide remote keyboard.


So you mean it is exactly the same as EVERY third-party TiVo "app"; Netflix, Youtube, AOL, etc. This is no surprise to me at all.


----------



## popeye123 (Dec 17, 2010)

No Radio-No Use.
What the hell, what a waste. Radio makes it useless.
What are these guys on drugs? Forgot the option?
Explain this to me?
Why?
Stupid not to be added?
What the f..
What is that extra tooooooo?
is that premium plus? Do we have to pay Tivo to add radio?
Why bother?
Did the executive from Blackberry do this project?
Hey what is happening here?
Anyone care to explain?
Any ETA on this 2021?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

popeye123 said:


> No Radio-No Use.
> What the hell, what a waste. Radio makes it useless.
> What are these guys on drugs? Forgot the option?
> Explain this to me?
> ...


We all have bad days. I'm having one today. More sleep might help. Try it.


----------



## popeye123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Relax! This update has to be the stupidest addition yet!
They did us a favor-NOT.
Why waste my time-what a joke.
Guess Pandora I am back to
Pandora Rules.
What a JOKE Tivo.
Step up!


----------



## popeye123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Relax-appreciate the advice, but stupidity drives me nuts. 
A useless waste of space on my menu.
What is Tivos problem?
This is a totally useless addition. Looks like back to Pandora!
Pandora rules!!!
Common sense Tivo!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

popeye123 said:


> Relax-appreciate the advice, but stupidity drives me nuts.
> A useless waste of space on my menu.
> What is Tivos problem?
> This is a totally useless addition. Looks like back to Pandora!
> ...


Chill! Conversation is nuance.
TiVo is a DVR.
A device that you can use.
Why is the front black?
That is a silly option. Resembles an elephant.
Linux rules!!!
Trix are for kids!


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been waiting for Spotify on the Tivo for some time now, I use it in moderation on my computers but not a mobile device. I may try to 30 day free trial on Premium, has any upgraded to that just because of the Tivo access?

I like Pandora on my Tivo now, so if it is similar I may shell out the $9.99 a month.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Lesse ONLY 
$12.95 a month for Hulu Plus
$9.95 a month for NetFlix
$12.95(?) a month for Rhapsody
$12.95 a month for Spotify
$14.95(?) a month for VuDu
$12.95 a month for TiVo Service
$30 a month for Internet access

$5.99 each "rental" for Video on Demand

I'M SAVING SO MUCH MORE OVER CABLE SINCE I CUT THE CORD!


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I upgraded to Premium Spotify for $10 a month, its working ok so far on my Tivo.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

I tried spotify premium for a month but it didn't do anything that rhapsody doesn't already do better. As a long time rhapsody user, I see no reason to switch at this point. No slide remote support is especially painful. I really don't see why anyone would prefer spotify over rhapsody.


----------



## toastie (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been a premium Spotify user for awhile (I like listening to it via mobile in the car), so I was glad to see it in TiVo. Right off the bat, I notice that my playlists are backwards. I generally jump to my Starred list where what I want to listen to is at the top. On TiVo, I've got to page down one entry at a time through several hundred songs. I suppose I'll have to create reverse playlists just for TiVo. If anyone else is using this, do you experience the same?


----------



## popeye123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow-the more I look into the Spotify Application the more useless this is!If Tivo developed the application they should be embarrassed for putting absolutely no thought into making this useable.
It certainly looks like it is TIVOs brainchild because it does not follow the application they have on their products.
Brought up no radio!

What NO SHUFFLE? You have to be kidding me! Who in gods name would use this to play music. If I wanted random play since there is NO RADIO I can not. My only option is to start from my playlist and manually move to songs.

What an idiotic way to set up this program.

What am I the only one that finds this useless to use?
No continuation-no variety-no nothing- no common sense with this application!!!

Guess I will have to plug in my iphone and use Spotify with my entertainment center.
DO NOT WASTE $9.99 to upgrade to Spotify if this is the only way to use it!
Spotify should block this application- it hinders its marketing of "Premium" upgrade!!!!!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Go talk to Spotify. If tivo wrote it, it would work more like their core app. Same as netflix, youtube, ect.

I find it useless too, but I find most apps useless, so I don't use them.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> Those apps work just fine for me.


Works well for me too.


----------

